# CARBON MONOXIDE ALARM SAVED OUR LIVES!



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I make no apology for the use of capitals in the topic heading - read on.

Bear with me, this is a long saga but is of vital safety importance.

Our van is 18 months old, from brand new.

It came with a Calor propane cylinder attached via a rubber hose to the horizontally mounted Truma regulator.

These are in an internal locker accessed from the garage.

Six months from new we spent Boxing Day/Night wildcamping.
It was cold outside.
The Truma C6000EH was keeping us warm as we sat reading into the evening.

We gradually became aware that we were getting colder and colder.

On investigation, the Truma red fault light was lit. No heating!

The gas rings appeared to be a bit low.

After a cold night we headed for home and via this site discovered all the (alleged) problems regarding Truma regs and rubber hoses.

On investigation I discovered the dreaded greenish gunge in the reg.

Too much hassle to return to the selling dealer so I just bought a new Truma reg and fitted it. I dressed the rubber hose so that there was a lower section.

In April I fitted a couple of Gaslow bottles and of course used their stainless steel hoses.

Have since used the van extensively in UK & €U

We went away for a few days at the beginning of this week.

Wild-camped on Monday night then found a very nice campsite at Llandovery late on Tuesday evening. Declined electric hook-up as we were self-sufficient.

During cooking the carbon monoxide alarm sounded (a Kidde joint smoke/CO job - very loud!). It has done so on the odd occasion when we have forgotton to open the roof vents so assumed that was the problem. PDQ opened all the doors wide to get fresh air into the van.

Decided to use EHU anyway.

Wednesday we toured a bit up by Llyn Brianne (beautiful) and I discovered that the upper external fridge vent was a bit smoke-stained.

The CO alarm sounded again so serious investigations were instigated, mainly by MK1 nose, which detected something amiss in the cupboard next to the fridge.

It smelled of combustion exhaust. How on earth were the gasses getting into the van?
The rear of the fridge appears to be very well sealed off from the van interior.

Instead of returning home it was back down to the campsite in Llandovery for a second night - on EHU of course!

The campsite recommended a small dealer in Cross Hands so on Thursday morning off we set.

Very, very helpful and took us in as soon as we arrived.

Four hours later we had the definitive answer(s).

They first thought that it was the Thetford fridge burner jet at fault because the chimney was almost totally blocked with soot.

Further investigations revealed that the gas valve (controlled by the electronics - there isn't a thermocouple) was leaking a slight amount of gas all the time.

The reason? Green gunge in the gas supply!

It is likely that it stemmed from the period before the fitting of the stainless steel flexible hoses.

Even further investigations led to them advising that the regulator should never have been fitted horizontally, even though it is slightly higher than the gas bottle take-offs.

They did not have the relevant parts in stock so we will have to make a return trip.

The Truma regs now come with either the inlet or outlet (can't remember which) at 90 degrees to the body so they will have a bit of a job to fit the new one vertically. They reckon they can just manage it with some clever redressing of pipes.

The fridge will get a new gas valve and a new burner assembly.

It all sounds horribly expensive, although I thought the labour charge of £30 + VAT per hour quite reasonable.

The dealers were brilliant, calling us over to look at things as they discovered the various faults.

It is a small family run firm that does not feature on MHF anywhere - YET!

I just hope that the Truma heater has not been damaged as well.

I will spend the next few weeks looking to see how the fumes could possibly have entered the interior of the van.

The main message that comes from this saga - and I thank you for sticking with me so far- is that:

THE CARBON MONOXIDE ALARM SAVED OUR LIVES!

MAKE SURE THAT YOU HAVE ONE TOO -

A CARBON MONOXIDE ALARM AND A LIFE!


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

[

A CARBON MONOXIDE ALARM AND A LIFE![/color][/size][/quote]

I bet it was

http://www.carafit.co.uk/

We have used them for over 20 years

Great service top technical skills

Are we right


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Nope!

http://www.ennis-caravans.co.uk/


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

pippin said:


> Nope!
> 
> http://www.ennis-caravans.co.uk/


Great stuff that's two top firms in our area.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Wow am glad you are all ok and that you can get things sorted fairly quickly! Thanks for letting us all know.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep.

Ennis Caravans were a great firm umpteen years ago (could be 35 or so 8O 8O ) when we bought our first caravan from them.

Mrs Zeb came from Kidwelly, not far from Cross Hands, and we called in for a look whilst on a visit to the marital relations and bought the caravan more or less on impulse. Never looked back either!!   

Haven't got a CO alarm, but will have soon. :? 8O 

Thanks Pippin

Dave


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the warning. Will get one before I go fulltiming. I will also check the regulator as it is fitted to the back wall of the Gas cabinet horizontally.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Good advice and by coincidence I was in a Lloyds pharmacy this week and noticed that they have an alarm on special offer ... £12.99 so cheap it would be daft not to get one :wink:

Available Online too << ( 2 for £20 sounds even better buy one for a friend :lol: )

EDIT 8O 
I have coloured this post red as there is some doubt about the suitability of these alarms ... see here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-579842.html#579842 <<<
Mike


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

pippin,

Sorry to hear of your problems and glad that no harm was done.

It just struck me that here you are with German quality built van, with an Austrian regulator and gas system and still they can install it wrongly.

So no guarantee of quality build for any marque of MH in this industry then? Shocking. 8O 8O


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the informative post. I have added a CO2 detector to my shopping list.

CHEERS


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*gas regulator*

I am getting stainless hoses but before I do can someone please advise? What is the correct position for the gas regulator?

Here is mine:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, a timely warning. I will pick one up tomorrow


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi we are pleased you are alright, should for what they cost be fitted from new and checked on the habitation check yearly :lol: 
Brian and Nod


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Pippin,

Glad to hear that you and yours are well, and still about to tell the tale.

We use >>one of these<<, which has now been superseded by >>one of these<<, and the effects of CO can be found >>Here<<.

We keep ours in the home, and take it with us when we go out in the MH. We never forget it, as it is kept next to any daily medications that we take.

Stay safe folks.

Jock.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Agree with others, wouldn't be without one, especially in an older vehicle. We bought a wall mounted unit and check the batteries and test the unit on the 1st of every month.

But please, if you have one, don't ever do what we witnessed on a site. The alarm went off in a neighbouring van in the early hours of the morning. It woke us and, of course, we peeped out the door to see what was going on.

Their door was open, mum and children 'safely' inside in bed and dad outside wafting the alarm around in the air. "Don't worry he said to us, it does this from time to time, nothing to worry about."

You couldn't make it up.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Good posting. however just a simple question regarding the Co alarm.
Does one fit this up high like the smoke alarm or lower down.  

cabby


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

cabby said:


> Good posting. however just a simple question regarding the Co alarm.
> Does one fit this up high like the smoke alarm or lower down.
> 
> cabby


Hi Cabby,

Much the same as smoke alarms. Here's an excerpt from my link above.

*# How should I install a CO Alarm?

CO alarms should be installed according to the manufacturer's instructions. CPSC recommends that one CO alarm be installed in the hallway outside the bedrooms in each separate sleeping area of the home. CO alarms may be installed into a plug-in receptacle or high on the wall. Hard wired or plug-in CO alarms should have battery backup. Avoid locations that are near heating vents or that can be covered by furniture or draperies. CPSC does not recommend installing CO alarms in kitchens or above fuel-burning appliances.*

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> ...now been superseded by >>one of these<<


Price and local availability Jock?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

xgx said:


> Price and local availability Jock?


Hi Graham,

I can't advise on locality to you and I, but there are some good prices on Ebay. That's where I bought my last one, two years ago and it was nearly twice the price of the first one on the link. These units are approved by British Gas and CORGI.
Please check out the sellers feedback before purchasing off Ebay.

You could try.....Toolfix Services
12, Newark Rd, Eastern Industry, Peterborough, Cambridgeshire PE1 5UA
Tel: 01733 347348 
They might have that unit.

Some more info

HTH,

Cheers,

Jock.

P.S. Are you still on the other side of the water?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> .....clipped CPSC does not recommend installing CO alarms in kitchens or above fuel-burning appliances.[/b]
> 
> Jock.


I see a snag Jock

Perhaps what we should say is never operate a fuel burning device is a small motorhome


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

My KIDDE dual smoke & CO alarm came clam-shell packaged.

The usual fight with scissors and/or sharp knife to open it up without damaging the contents.

Multipage instruction booklet with the usual fatuous instructions like not using cleaners with benzine in them but just to wipe with a damp cloth.

On the very last page on the inside of the rear cover it stated:
NOT SUITABLE FOR USE IN CARAVANS!

There was no way of discovering that information prior to purchase or opening the package.

Perhaps I will contact KIDDE for their comments.

Still pleased that I ignored the instruction and stuck it up in the van!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Lloyds Pharmacy are doing one for £12.99, or two for £20.
Wonder if this would be suitable for Motorome?
Don't know how to do link to it sorry.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> Lloyds Pharmacy are doing one for £12.99, or two for £20.
> Wonder if this would be suitable for Motorome?
> Don't know how to do link to it sorry.


Hi Hezbez

There is some doubt about it ... it seems the instructions say not.

see This Thread <<


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I don't know why some manufacturers state that their CO alarms are only suitable for residential use, and not suitable for MH/Marine use. However, to save any confusion, install the best, which is one of >>These<<.

Towsure are doing a 2 in 1 alarm for £49.95, although it is not on their website yet. I have just seen it on a flyer.

Jock.

P.S. It's a Dual Sensor, CO as well as LPG and Ether, Code No A706. >>The same as this one<< And no, I don't want to start another gassing debate. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You just did!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> You just did!


Well, if a gassing debate does start up, you and I can go for a pint, and leave them to it. :wink:

Jock.


----------

